# mcintosh ma-6500 or combo (mc-162 amp with c-15 preamp)



## mikeanderson10 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello

I have a dilemma 

So the dilemma is that I can either get a Mcintosh MC-162 amp with C-15 Preamp for around 1700
or I have the option of getting the MA-6500 integrated for 2200.

They are both used so i guess condition wouldn't come in question. I haven't heard the pre/amp combo so quality wise I dont know how "better" or "worse" it is from the ma-6500. I heard the 6500 and was blown away from it.
I know they say separates are better, but what do you suggest in my situation.

I like the way 6500 looks compared to the combo. (But again the combo doesnt look too bad), Secondly, I hear that c15 was developed by mcintosh when clarion bought them over and clearion was on mcintosh's butt about making something really affordable (1500$ was the msrp on the premamp) and I hear that many people say it was not really a "mcintosh" product since all the parts used inside are very cheap parts. But again I also hear that 6500 is the exact same as mc-162 and c15?. So I am in a dilemma and not sure which to pick . If they were both the same price, I would probably go with the 6500 integrated, but the price difference is 500 . My speakers are 805S B&W.

Please let me know what I should do,

Looking forward for your reply.

Thank you very much


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack, Mike!

I would love to help you with more insight, but I am not familiar with McIntosh stuff. I do like that they are (or used to be) made in the USA (Binghamton, NY IIRC). I also love the mad scientist castle look they have.

Since the separates are cheaper (rarely ever the case), I would go that route. It gives you the option to upgrade one or the other if you end up not liking some aspect. I use a Marantz receiver as a preamp and have cycled through several amps before settling in on the Outlaw one I have in the system now (the only thing that could drive my Magnepans reliably).

Best of luck.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The MA6500 would be my choice. You heard it, you liked it, what else is there? A little more power too.


----------

